# Problems with 4g connectivity with ASOP roms.



## cvance090685 (Jul 27, 2011)

I purchased a Thunderbolt on launch day and worked with sense and ASOP roms, OMFGB and Cyanogen. When I flash an ASOP rom to my phone, I have random data disconnections. I have flashed all three gingerbread LTE radios and still experience the problem. When I switch back to a sense rom, the problems disappear.

It has been suggested to me that the data disconnections may be related to the network and not me in particular. It is possible, but I feel unlikely, because all of the occurrences of disconnection coincide with having an ASOP rom installed on the phone at the time.

I am open to all suggestions on how to solve the problem. I really would like to stick with an ASOP rom.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

cvance090685 said:


> I purchased a Thunderbolt on launch day and worked with sense and ASOP roms, OMFGB and Cyanogen. When I flash an ASOP rom to my phone, I have random data disconnections. I have flashed all three gingerbread LTE radios and still experience the problem. When I switch back to a sense rom, the problems disappear.
> 
> It has been suggested to me that the data disconnections may be related to the network and not me in particular. It is possible, but I feel unlikely, because all of the occurrences of disconnection coincide with having an ASOP rom installed on the phone at the time.
> 
> I am open to all suggestions on how to solve the problem. I really would like to stick with an ASOP rom.


Is your data problem on 3G or 4G or both? Seeing how you mentioned LTE radios...I am assuming it's just 4G. Also...which specific radio's were you using/flashing? OMFGB and Cyanogen are based on ASOP...was your problem limited to a specific ROM?


----------



## cvance090685 (Jul 27, 2011)

Admann said:


> Is your data problem on 3G or 4G or both? Seeing how you mentioned LTE radios...I am assuming it's just 4G. Also...which specific radio's were you using/flashing? OMFGB and Cyanogen are based on ASOP...was your problem limited to a specific ROM?


The problem is only for 4g, so excellent assumption.

I have tried the following LTE radios:
0.01.69.0501
0.01.76.0703_2
0.01.78.0802

The problem occurs with both Cyanogen and OMFGB.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you sure these are Gingerbread kernels? Go to this link and try one of these radios...see if one of these works...


----------



## cvance090685 (Jul 27, 2011)

I believe that OMFGB ships with an ASOP kernel. By the off chance that you meant radio, according to the XDA post from which I pulled the files, they are gingerbread radios. I will try the one you suggested and report back.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

same issues here, its something with the RIL in aosp. i just went back to sense today and all is well.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> same issues here, its something with the RIL in aosp. i just went back to sense today and all is well.


going to mess around again with 1.6.1 (coming from 1.7) if no luck il be flashing BAMF forever heard nothing but good things. only thing i hate that sense roms lack themes, the ones they have seem "childish" with all the colors and crazy icons. not a big fan of all that.


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

4g connectivity is better for me. Never been able to get connected only apartment, and several times now with cm7 and 2.11 radios I've connected and had data rates that are decent.


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

We just received 4G in our area here in Michigan today, and I can't seem to receive it either. I'm running CM7 RC1.7, but I switched back to sense just to see if it would fix and I still was only receiving 3G. My friend has a Charge (boo) and he is receiving 4G here now, so is there something wrong with my radio? I'm not sure which ones to try.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

"vinnycogs820 said:


> We just received 4G in our area here in Michigan today, and I can't seem to receive it either. I'm running CM7 RC1.7, but I switched back to sense just to see if it would fix and I still was only receiving 3G. My friend has a Charge (boo) and he is receiving 4G here now, so is there something wrong with my radio? I'm not sure which ones to try.


I would start with the first sets of radios...give them a good try (week or so) and then try the others. But if you get good results on a specific set...I would stay on that.

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the response! So by "first sets of radios" what set do you mean? Sorry I'm a little new to this :tongue2:


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> same issues here, its something with the RIL in aosp. i just went back to sense today and all is well.


I've been running CM7 from day one...and I haven't had 4G issues on it...just remember every phone is different....try different radio's and see what works best for you.

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

"vinnycogs820 said:


> Thanks for the response! So by "first sets of radios" what set do you mean? Sorry I'm a little new to this :tongue2:


If you go to that link...there are several sets of Froyo and Gingerbread radios...flash the first set of Gingerbread radios....

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

"jr4000watts90 said:


> going to mess around again with 1.6.1 (coming from 1.7) if no luck il be flashing BAMF forever heard nothing but good things. only thing i hate that sense roms lack themes, the ones they have seem "childish" with all the colors and crazy icons. not a big fan of all that.


You can always try OMGB or OMFGB...there are a few good themes for them...

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Admann said:


> I've been running CM7 from day one...and I haven't had 4G issues on it...just remember every phone is different....try different radio's and see what works best for you.
> 
> Sent from my Feature phone


liquid confirmed the RIL is a bit jacked in cm7.


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

cvance090685 said:


> I purchased a Thunderbolt on launch day and worked with sense and ASOP roms, OMFGB and Cyanogen. When I flash an ASOP rom to my phone, I have random data disconnections. I have flashed all three gingerbread LTE radios and still experience the problem. When I switch back to a sense rom, the problems disappear.
> 
> It has been suggested to me that the data disconnections may be related to the network and not me in particular. It is possible, but I feel unlikely, because all of the occurrences of disconnection coincide with having an ASOP rom installed on the phone at the time.
> 
> I am open to all suggestions on how to solve the problem. I really would like to stick with an ASOP rom.


i've had the same problem on cm7, with every leaked radio as they were released. i got used to toggling to get 4g back. cm7 is worth the added hassle, but i can't wait for these problems to be ironed out. is this why it hasnt been merged into the mainline yet?


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> liquid confirmed the RIL is a bit jacked in cm7.


Yeah I've heard this too...

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

if you guys want a good sense rom try synergy, its fast and they just boosted the volumes.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Admann said:


> Yeah I've heard this too...
> 
> Sent from my Feature phone


its a shame too because i prefer aosp but i cannot live with the data bugs.


----------



## cvance090685 (Jul 27, 2011)

Admann said:


> Are you sure these are Gingerbread kernels? Go to this link and try one of these radios...see if one of these works...


I am still having the same problem with the radios you linked . I wonder if exchanging my SIM or my phone would fix anything. The reason I asked is that my girlfriend has a thunderbolt as well, but she is exhibiting the same problems, and it would probably be too coincidental for her to have a defective phone or sim as well.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

cvance090685 said:


> I am still having the same problem with the radios you linked . I wonder if exchanging my SIM or my phone would fix anything. The reason I asked is that my girlfriend has a thunderbolt as well, but she is exhibiting the same problems, and it would probably be too coincidental for her to have a defective phone or sim as well.


its not the radios nor your sim, its an issue with the RIL in aosp. it just doesn't affect everyone, i guess it depends on how good your coverage is.


----------



## cvance090685 (Jul 27, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> its not the radios nor your sim, its an issue with the RIL in aosp. it just doesn't affect everyone, i guess it depends on how good your coverage is.


I really don't know. What's strange is that I have full bars almost all the time in New Orleans. Some people are lucky I guess.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

cvance090685 said:


> I really don't know. What's strange is that I have full bars almost all the time in New Orleans. Some people are lucky I guess.


i switched to sense last night and have had no issues soo far, ill test through the weekend. id prefer to use aosp.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> its a shame too because i prefer aosp but i cannot live with the data bugs.


yeah me too...I guess I've been lucky enough not to have this issue...

Sent from my Non-4G XOOM


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> its not the radios nor your sim, its an issue with the RIL in aosp. it just doesn't affect everyone, i guess it depends on how good your coverage is.


actually you'll be surprised at how many defective phones/SIM cards there are...

Sent from my Non-4G XOOM


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> i switched to sense last night and have had no issues soo far, ill test through the weekend. id prefer to use aosp.


I'm actually thinking switching back to Sense just so I can get the NFL Mobile App to work! That's my one "thorn in my side" with ASOP/CM7...other than that...its always been good to me

Sent from my Non-4G XOOM


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

"phooky said:


> i've had the same problem on cm7, with every leaked radio as they were released. i got used to toggling to get 4g back. cm7 is worth the added hassle, but i can't wait for these problems to be ironed out. is this why it hasnt been merged into the mainline yet?


that might be a reason..I think on the dev's are the ones that really know...but yes...a little hassle is sometimes worth it...especially if that's the only issue.

Sent from my Non-4G XOOM


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

So I've tried the different radios, and I even tried switching back to sense. Still no 4G. What could I be doing wrong??


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't read the entire thread, but just going to throw out that I've been on OMFGB (AOSP) for more than a few weeks and I've never had any data problems. I also live in a strong 4G area (just outside of Baltimore, MD).


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

"vinnycogs820 said:


> So I've tried the different radios, and I even tried switching back to sense. Still no 4G. What could I be doing wrong??


It may be just a bad SIM card if your back on Sense and still no 4G.

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

"Admann said:


> It may be just a bad SIM card if your back on Sense and still no 4G.
> 
> Sent from my Feature phone


Hmm, how would I test for that??


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

"vinnycogs820 said:


> Hmm, how would I test for that??


Actually I'm not sure if there is a way to test for a bad SIM. I've only seen people with phone issues and they been told they have a bad SIM card and then get it replaced. Sorry...I know that doesn't help much.

Sent from my Feature phone


----------

